# Goodbye to Quinnie, the best of the best.



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Goodbye, dear, dear Quinnie. 

You were so very special from the moment I wiped you down the very first time. I helped you into the world and I helped you out of it. 

I am so sorry that I could not prepare you better for that. I am sorry that I couldn't stop crying and if I made you scared or upset, you did not show it at all, but I am sorry for that. 

I am sorry I let you lose 14 pounds in the last two months. I suppose I waited too long to do what I had to do. 

You were the best little girl I have ever met, and I was proud of you every minute of your life. 

That thing in your mouth kicked our asses. I am so sorry that there was nothing I could do to stop it. But you were a trooper down to today. 

I thought of the things that we did together, and the things that you liked, and I wish I could have been a better owner. 

You were the best. The bestest. My little werewolf. And life will not be the same without you.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

oh my. 
take care


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

My thoughts are with you...so very sorry


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I hope you are surrounded by love today.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. I know Quinnie was very special, I enjoyed all her stories.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh Sue, not Quinnie. I’m so so sorry.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry, my deepest sympathies for your lost.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am so sorry Sue! I know how special she was to you. Don't ever feel bad that you kept her going a little bit longer. She wanted to be with you those last days too. Don't ever have any doubt about it. 

RIP little dog! Run free!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Very sorry Sue ?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Quinnie. Has to be really special to get to go full circle with your special girl. Rest in peace Quinnie. Peace to you.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You were the best owner she could have ever had and she knew she was loved. Every moment is special.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, ****. I think we are were hoping something would work, that she would have a much longer life. You did your best. That's all she wanted.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So sorry. She was a wonderful girl.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

:frown2:

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

This is the hardest thing. I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry Sue, We all struggle making this decision so don't second guess that stuff, Im sure you did right by her.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is so hard to lose and miss them. Any beloved animal but a GSD has been the hardest. Heal well.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Sue, I hated to see this post. I know how special she was to you. Sometimes life just 
sucks, this is one of those times.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

"I helped you into the world and I helped you out of it. ". 

If only every dog and pet could claim that they were loved by that one special person for their entire life then nothing life ever threw at them would matter.

I am so sorry.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss... what a beautiful relationship you had with her to cherish forever.

Hoping this quote helps you as it did for me.
"We begin to remember not just that you died, but that you lived. And that your life gave us memories too beautiful to forget."


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Heartandsoul;9153931[B[B said:


> ]]"I helped you into the world and I helped you out of it[/B].[/B] ".
> 
> If only every dog and pet could claim that they were loved by that one special person for their entire life then nothing life ever threw at them would matter.
> 
> I am so sorry.


 
This didn't bring tears, but the most knowing respectful grin and nod for the most profound forum eulogy of a dog owners dedication.
Peace to you and to Quinnie (Werewolf)



VTGirlT said:


> I am so sorry for your loss... what a beautiful relationship you had with her to cherish forever.
> 
> Hoping this quote helps you as it did for me.
> *"We begin to remember not just that you died, but that you lived. And that your life gave us memories too beautiful to forget*."


Nice


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

We are so sad with you ?


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Run free sweet girl.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

How are you and the other dogs doing?


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

I am so very sorry for your loss and the empty feeling it always brings.

It is easy to feel guilt no matter when you make that decision because the truth is, there just is no "right" time. You did everything a dog parent could. And that's all she needed.

Very sorry for your pain, there's not much to say to heal it, only time can do that. 

Rest in peace, Quinnie.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry for your lost.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sebrench said:


> How are you and the other dogs doing?


Thank you for asking. I'm doing ok. It's going to take a little time, but I had 5 months to prepare. I know she isn't suffering now. Kaiah is a little lost and bothering Babsy a whole lot more. And I don't know if Bear realized Quinnie was her baby, but she wasn't barking when I had brought her through to take her to the vet, like she did when I brought Kaiah through. Quinnie was in with her mother until her mother got pregnant with Tinnie, so nearly two years. She definitely seems to be affected by Quinnie being gone, even though she is in with Tinuviel. We just don't know how much they really understand.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm glad you're holding up okay. It definitely takes some time to feel better. Sending you warm thoughts.


----------



## iswantoseo (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you for asking. I'm doing ok


----------

